# Ohio, USA: Found (possible pet) wood pigeon



## mmhoss13 (Jun 25, 2010)

I was visiting some people at a retirement/therapy facility in Fairlawn, Ohio yesterday and someone pointed out a bird that has been hanging out in their patio area for the past couple of weeks. After looking it up online I am almost positive that it's a wood pigeon. They're obviously not native to Ohio and none of us had ever seen one before so know nothing about them. It's believed that it must have been a pet or something because its tail feathers looked clipped. It can fly because it got onto the roof (maybe 10 feet high) and will go down to peck at bird food. It's a gorgeous bird, but if it was someones pet, or if it cant fly far distances, then we all obviously want it to go to a good home. I was told that they made an attempt to catch it at one point and it just moved to a different part of the roof, but didn't fly away. I guess I just want to find out if someone can rescue/adopt it so that it can get properly fed and cared for. Then I'll pass the info along. Anybody?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Well, as the wood pigeon is found in Europe and the UK, if it is one then it would certainly be a pet. I guess same would go for the similar Band Tailed Pigeon as Ohio is way east of their normal home.

Can't help with potential rescuer, but I'm re-titling your post so that US members will not assume that it's a pigeon in the UK

John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

All: please respond on the thread here in "I found a pigeon or dove - now what?" section as this is not a UK case.

John


----------

